# Creating family book



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hiya !

To those of you who have completed a family book for panel and introductions already, and those who may be starting their book, can you please give me some ideas.
We are aiming for 0-2 years and have already bought our materials for our family book. We've taken some really nice photos, but there doesn't seem many. 
We have a photos of: me and dh, our living room, the bedroom, the garden, our pets, our nephew and some toys - incl the one we'll use for introductions - but that'll mean only 6 pages plus the front cover. Surely we need more than that, but don't know what to include.
I know we could include photo's of our parents but we think it'll be too many faces, and maybe a bit confusing.

Any suggestions please??
  

Also, I know we cannot put "Mum & Dad" and have to use our first names, but do we introduce our nephew as "our nephew" or "your cousin" ??!!


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi ever hopeful... i would suggest you fill it up with lots of piccies of you both.  When we met our potential little boys foster parent they said our profile stood out because of all the photos of us,  we put in lots of us with our neice and nephew and put them as "neice and nephew".  We had piccies of us on the beach, on the moors with our family and friends etc etc.  I also put in little stories of days spent with the kids and our friends family and we both also wrote a peice on what being a parent ment to us.  I hope this helps and wish you lots of luck love Becky xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Everhopeful

We had about 20 pictures in all.  We used our digital camera and then used the available "album" pages from the camera software which included a dolls house, toy train, fairy castle etc and inserted each of the photos onto these with an explanation of who was in the photo.  We took us, the house, the dogs, their bedrooms, the garden, immediate family on both sides and then a selection of friends.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Ever

We used about 20 photos, most of which were of us, some of our the house, bedrooms etc and then just closest family and friends.  Our SW suggested putting lots of cartoons around the descriptions to appeal to younger children.

Cindy


----------

